# Carting with dogs?



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I would love to get into this in the future. I was wondering if anyone here knows anything about it. Mostly you hear about dogs such as: Black Russian Terrier, Newfoundland, Saint Bernard's, etc doing this kind of work. I would like to do this with Jasper, and possible another dog his size or a little bigger. Jasper is 55 pounds and the next dog I will be getting (in the next year or so) will be around 50-100 pounds full grown. 

Do you think that Jasper and another dog this size could pull the cart and me? I am only 125 pounds. How much weight can a dog his size pull comfortably for longer distances? What are the steps in getting a dog use to doing this type of job? What kind of exercises should I be doing to help condition him? What kind of equipment will I need? Anyone know any good websites that sell the equipment needed? 

Any help, tips, etc are welcome.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

We used to cart with a little wooden cart with our boxers (75 and 80 lbs) all the time. They were willing and trusting dogs and very stable temperamentally (well one was more than the other but we had a great working relationship). So with my 2 current dogs I have not had success-- my giant schnauzer-- just super skittish and not into it (I can coax her into harness and treat her - she doesn't really like treats or the concept... The Berner really hated it this setup has a thick padded harness and it feels hot to him and he is also superskittish. I do think with a lot of time and daily harnessing etc... it is possible-- but he actually chewed up the harness and straps that attach to the wagon.... and I haven't replaced it-- Moneys alittle tight right now and the wagons/harnesses can be pricey. There was a dog sulky that was lightweight metal that you get in and let your dogs pull you (I think on the flat, smooth road or finished path 2 dogs could pull you-- our boxers pulled our daughter and a picnic lunch I would walk next to them holding their leashes)-- the sulky (google it) was US made and I think something like $350 which is a great price on that kinda thing...


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

If I had money this is how I would go 









I think this offers the best solutions to a dog for pulling

I had dogs who would pull the kids in a wagon. The kids loved it. We would do this come Halloween time.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

or this 
Here is there website http://caninecarriages.com/


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

another website http://www.rjwalsh.com.au/mini/products.htm










Can you tell I have also been wanting one!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

BernerMax said:


> We used to cart with a little wooden cart with our boxers (75 and 80 lbs) all the time. They were willing and trusting dogs and very stable temperamentally (well one was more than the other but we had a great working relationship). So with my 2 current dogs I have not had success-- my giant schnauzer-- just super skittish and not into it (I can coax her into harness and treat her - she doesn't really like treats or the concept... The Berner really hated it this setup has a thick padded harness and it feels hot to him and he is also superskittish. I do think with a lot of time and daily harnessing etc... it is possible-- but he actually chewed up the harness and straps that attach to the wagon.... and I haven't replaced it-- Moneys alittle tight right now and the wagons/harnesses can be pricey. There was a dog sulky that was lightweight metal that you get in and let your dogs pull you (I think on the flat, smooth road or finished path 2 dogs could pull you-- our boxers pulled our daughter and a picnic lunch I would walk next to them holding their leashes)-- the sulky (google it) was US made and I think something like $350 which is a great price on that kinda thing...


Thats great your two boxers use to do it.  Too bad your new pups won't. I bet it was too cute watching them pull your daughter. 



luv mi pets said:


> another website http://www.rjwalsh.com.au/mini/products.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These carts in your photos are kind of what I have been looking at, except two dogs pull the person. Here is a video:




And this one is just for fun haha:




I love the idea and have been thinking about it for a while but just now decided to ask about it.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

If you are interested in carting try looking at local breed clubs of breeds that typically do carting. They usually have clinics and you can bring any breed of dog and they will have different types of harnesses and carts that you can try out plus they will go over the basics of starting carting with your dog. Good luck, we are going to out first clinic in July and I can't wait.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

WonderBreadDots said:


> If you are interested in carting try looking at local breed clubs of breeds that typically do carting. They usually have clinics and you can bring any breed of dog and they will have different types of harnesses and carts that you can try out plus they will go over the basics of starting carting with your dog. Good luck, we are going to out first clinic in July and I can't wait.


Great idea thank you.  I will look around and see what I can find. I have been serching the internet for a bit now and found a training facility about 30mins from my house that offers training classes for carting. However it does say for "big dogs". I will try to contact them Monday and see if they would allow me and Jasper to come to the classes or not.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Great idea thank you.  I will look around and see what I can find. I have been serching the internet for a bit now and found a training facility about 30mins from my house that offers training classes for carting. However it does say for "big dogs". I will try to contact them Monday and see if they would allow me and Jasper to come to the classes or not.


Wow that is so great-- our local club (Berner) does not have a clinic at all this year (boo)..... I think Jasper is "big" enough to qualify! For sure keep us updated-- It would be a great way to get your dog excercised and a mode of transport around town as well....


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

BernerMax said:


> Wow that is so great-- our local club (Berner) does not have a clinic at all this year (boo)..... I think Jasper is "big" enough to qualify! For sure keep us updated-- It would be a great way to get your dog excercised and a mode of transport around town as well....


I am super excited. That is too bad they don't have a clinic this year. I will keep you all updated with any news!  I am hoping I can use it to help tire Jasper out a little. haha He never gets tired, even after 4 hours of exercise. I am curious how long I should wait until I start him in these classes and have him pulling a cart let alone with someone in that cart. He is only just now (today) 9 months old. And what kind of exercises I can do to get him ready for when we do start classes (if they let me). I am worried about his joints. Should I wait until he is say 15-18 months to start something like this?


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> I am super excited. That is too bad they don't have a clinic this year. I will keep you all updated with any news!  I am hoping I can use it to help tire Jasper out a little. haha He never gets tired, even after 4 hours of exercise. I am curious how long I should wait until I start him in these classes and have him pulling a cart let alone with someone in that cart. He is only just now (today) 9 months old. And what kind of exercises I can do to get him ready for when we do start classes (if they let me). I am worried about his joints. Should I wait until he is say 15-18 months to start something like this?


At his age you put the harness on and get him used to wearing it, and then work up to attaching something to it that is light -- like training shafts made of PVC piping-- there is absolutely no weight dog is just getting used to the drag and feel of the traces (actually I need to do this with my dogs) here is a good link--

http://www.bernerpaw.com/index.html


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

any one know where to find the scooter bike.. not sure what is called but it like a bike but you stand instead of sit and can help push while the dogs pull


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

BernerMax said:


> At his age you put the harness on and get him used to wearing it, and then work up to attaching something to it that is light -- like training shafts made of PVC piping-- there is absolutely no weight dog is just getting used to the drag and feel of the traces (actually I need to do this with my dogs) here is a good link--
> 
> http://www.bernerpaw.com/index.html


Thanks for that link and good Ideas. 



PatriciafromCO said:


> any one know where to find the scooter bike.. not sure what is called but it like a bike but you stand instead of sit and can help push while the dogs pull


I am not sure where to find/buy one but I know what you are talking about. Hopefully someone else will chime in that knows where to buy one.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I found them dogscooter.com


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

PatriciafromCO said:


> I found them dogscooter.com


That's Awesome!


----------

